# gelöst: shred --iterations=7 -v /dev/sd*

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe eine alte Platte mit shred --iterations=7 -v /dev/sdb gelöscht.

Nun wollte ich die Platte neu formatieren.

Die Platte erscheint auch  als /dev/sdb.

Läßt sich jedoch nicht mit fdisk oder gparted ansprechen.

Habe ich die Platte nun zerschossen?

Oder kennt jemamd eine Lösung, wie ich die Platte

wieder aktivieren kann.

Danke für die Mühe.

73 HenryLast edited by henry on Tue Feb 03, 2015 7:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Ich kann dich beruhigen, kaputt ist die Platte höchstwahrscheinlich nicht. Du könntest mal schauen, ob du irgendwas verdächtiges im Kernel-Log findest (dmesg), aber ich vermute alles ist in Ordnung.

Es kann sein, dass fdisk und gparted durch den Datensalat auf der Platte nun etwas verwirrt werden. Alternativ kannst du mal cfdisk ausprobieren, oder den MBR nullen:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
```

Im Übrigen gilt die übliche Warnung an dieser Stelle: Achte darauf, dass du bei of=/dev/sdb auch tatsächlich die zu löschende Platte angibst!  :Wink: 

----------

## henry

Hallo mrsteven,

danke für die Antwort.

dmeg bringt:

[ 1178.857889] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[ 1178.857891] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00

[ 1178.858308] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed

[ 1178.858309] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1178.867199]  sdb: unknown partition table

[ 1178.868928] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[ 9164.322604]  sdb: unknown partition table

und 

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1

1+0 Datensätze ein

1+0 Datensätze aus

512 Bytes (512 B) kopiert, 0,000995988 s, 514 kB/s

cfdisk erkennt die Platte nicht.

Ich habe die Platte an einem USB-port angeschlossen.

Viellleicht liegt hier das Problem ?

73 Henry

----------

## mrsteven

Na ja, ansprechen kann der Kernel sie, das ist doch schon mal gut. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, was [c]fdisk da durcheinanderbringt, aber du könntest einfach mal die komplette Platte nullen (Selber Warnhinweis wie vorher):

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4K
```

----------

## henry

Hallo mrsteven,

dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=4K

hat geholfen.

Habe die Platte mit geparted ansprechen können.

Danke und 73

Henry

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *henry wrote:*   

> ich habe eine alte Platte mit shred --iterations=7 -v /dev/sdb gelöscht.

   :Shocked:  Dauert das nicht ziemlich lange? Davon mal abgesehen, dass es sinnlos ist?

----------

## henry

Hallo Yamakuzure,

ja es dauert viel zu lange.

Ich war auch überrascht.

Habe zum erstenmal eine Festplatte zum Verkauf vorbereitet.

Fazit : einmal mit Nullen überschreiben reicht !

           Danach neu formatiert. Alles gut.

man sammelt halt so seine Erfahrungen.

Da ich bei mir im Ort so ziemlich der einzige

Hardcore Linuxnutzer bin, nutze ich für meine

Probleme die Suchmaschinen.

Erst wenn nichts mehr geht ist das Forum dran.

73 Henry

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *henry wrote:*   

> Fazit : einmal mit Nullen überschreiben reicht !
> 
>            Danach neu formatiert. Alles gut.

 Naja, ich würde schon /dev/urandom nehmen. Aber ein Mal langt.

----------

## l3u

Das ist absolut nicht nötig. Nullen reichen völlig. Aber das Gerücht, dass das nicht so wäre, hält sich hartnäckig …

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn man es einmal überschreibt, dann sollte es eigentlich egal sein, ob das jetzt Nullen oder Zufallszahlen sind.

Ob das nun ein Gerücht ist, dass kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich habe es noch nie überprüft. Aber angeblich kann man mit entsprechendem Aufwand Daten rekonstruieren, wenn sie nur einfach überschrieben sind. Für eine private Platte, die man privat verkauft, total egal, aber wenn es sich um hochsensible Daten handelt, würde ich das schon berücksichtigen. Hintergrund dabei ist, dass die Magnetpartikel auf der Scheibe noch etwas Restmagnetismus von den letzten Daten behalten. Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden behaupten jedenfalls, sie könnten es. Ok, was man denen so glauben darf, ist eine andere Sache.

Für den Fall, dass es so sein sollte, sollte man die Platte mehrfach überschreiben, und dabei einmal mit Nullen, einmal mit FF und einmal mit Zufallszahlen. Dadurch sollte der Restmagnetismus ausgetrieben sein.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn man es einmal überschreibt, dann sollte es eigentlich egal sein, ob das jetzt Nullen oder Zufallszahlen sind.

 Der zeitliche Unterschied zwischen /dev/zero oder /dev/urandom als quelle bei der Verwendung von dd dürfte +/- 0 sein. *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hintergrund dabei ist, dass die Magnetpartikel auf der Scheibe noch etwas Restmagnetismus von den letzten Daten behalten. 

 Was vollkommen Wurst ist, da du auch damit nur eine 50% chance pro Byte hast es korrekt wiederherzustellen. Selbst Textdateien, die dann von einem Menschen gesichtet werden, dürften kaum noch einen Sinn ergeben. *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Für den Fall, dass es so sein sollte, sollte man die Platte mehrfach überschreiben, und dabei einmal mit Nullen, einmal mit FF und einmal mit Zufallszahlen. Dadurch sollte der Restmagnetismus ausgetrieben sein.

 Ja, zur Befriedigung der persönlichen Paranoia ist das durchaus angebracht.  :Wink: 

Und aus dem Artikel, den ich oben verlinkt habe: *Data-Wiping-Myth-Put-to-Rest wrote:*   

> (...) Phil Bridge, managing director of well-known data recovery company Kroll Ontrack UK, has explained that they cannot recover data after a single zero fill (low-level format). (...)

 ...wobei man natürlich auch annehmen kann, dass Herr Bridge diese Behauptung aufgestellt hat, um die Preise für die Dienstleistungen seiner Firma in die Höhe zu treiben... (Stichwort: Paranoia. *tehe*)

----------

